# Top 3 Must Have Browns!



## ms. kendra (Aug 8, 2009)

What are three brown MAC shadows you love? Light, medium, or dark, it doesn't matter.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2009)

Cork, Woodwinked, Espresso.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 8, 2009)

My favorites are

Espresso, Ground brown, Saddle

Honorable mentions...I can't just pick three sorry....

Patina, Soft brown, Cork, Corderoy, Brun


----------



## disconlemonade (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a tough one.....woodwinked, texture, embark.


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 8, 2009)

espresso, wedge, sable


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 8, 2009)

I am looking for a really velvety matte deep dark chocolate brown...almost black, but still obviously in the brown family. Does anyone know what e/s (any brand) might fit the bill?


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 8, 2009)

I like Ground Brown...pro color...it is the darkest matte brown and i love it


----------



## hello_my_apple (Aug 8, 2009)

i like soba, embark, saddle.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 8, 2009)

Moth Brown, Dark Edge and Satin Taupe... yes I know its more taupe than brown but still....LOL!!!


----------



## Ebbychina (Aug 9, 2009)

Handwritten, handwritten and, um... handwritten


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I like Ground Brown...pro color...it is the darkest matte brown and i love it_

 
Is that MAC? Was it LE?


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Aug 9, 2009)

Soba, Rice Paper, Cork


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Is that MAC? Was it LE?_

 

Yes it is MAC it is a Pro Shadow  MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Ground Brown


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

Wedge, Woodwinked and Satin Taupe!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Yes it is MAC it is a Pro Shadow  MAC Cosmetics | Swatches | Ground Brown_

 

Ohh that looks pretty! I think that might just be what I am looking for. I thought the regular MAC site carried the pro refill pans but they didn't list that color.


----------



## Jivin' Jules (Aug 9, 2009)

Woodwinked, Antiqued and Tempting


----------



## Susanne (Aug 9, 2009)

Espresso, Satin Taupe and Tempting


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 9, 2009)

Swiss Chocolate, Cork, Glamour Check! But also Embark, Mulch, Sable...


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_I am looking for a really velvety matte deep dark chocolate brown...almost black, but still obviously in the brown family. Does anyone know what e/s (any brand) might fit the bill?_

 
I'd say Brun. But Handwritten as well.


----------



## SpringDancer (Aug 9, 2009)

Satin Taupe, Woodwinked and Sable


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2009)

woodwinked, cork, tempting


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Ohh that looks pretty! I think that might just be what I am looking for. I thought the regular MAC site carried the pro refill pans but they didn't list that color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The regular MAC website does not have Pro-only product available (Ground Brown is a Pro-only colour).  You can order via phone from MAC Pro (1-800-866-6464 in the US) and of course from MAC Pro stores.  HTH!


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 9, 2009)

...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 9, 2009)

Cork, Handwritten, Espresso


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 9, 2009)

Showstopper, Satin Taupe, Twinks.
Unfortunatley, showstopper is LE, so Espresso.


----------



## StArCaNdY (Aug 9, 2009)

Saddle, cork, espresso


----------



## mel0622 (Aug 9, 2009)

MAC espresso (for my brows bought it 2x already!), MAC woodwinked, & MAC satin taupe.

I also have to add UD Smog. Sorry but mine is top four not three. ^_^


----------



## XOsophiie (Aug 10, 2009)

Cork, Tempting, & Mulch :]


----------



## elb154 (Aug 10, 2009)

Espresso, Wedge, Satin Taupe


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 11, 2009)

Kid (light sorta), Satin Taupe (I don't consider this brown really, but then again it's hard for me to describe), and Showstopper (my favorite and it gets so much love)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 11, 2009)

for me it would be Cork, Embark and Bronze


----------



## ForgetRegret (Aug 11, 2009)

Cork, Wedge, Espresso...

and Satin Taupe and Brun

I don't have a top 3 anything...I can only go top 5...sorry. LOL


----------



## celestia (Aug 11, 2009)

For e/s with a majority of 'brown' hue (not overly 'taupe' like satin taupe or 'gold' like woodwinked) i'd pick:

Moth brown (charmeleon of an e/s!!!), spiced chocolate and espresso.

Mentions for smut, signed sealed and handwritten though.


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 12, 2009)

Tete-A-Tint, Soba, Handwritten


----------



## nightinggale07 (Aug 13, 2009)

* Buckwheat (Dark copper brown with multi-dimensional pearl)- great for a liner and crease color

* Tempting (sinfully rich coco)- I love this in the crease and to line my bottom lid with! 

* Espresso (muted golden brown)- This is a great all-around brown. It's matte and the possibilities are endless


----------



## myystiqueen (Aug 13, 2009)

tough one... but i think i'd go for

cork, mulch and satin taupe


----------



## User38 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cork, wedge and espresso


----------



## Tahti (Aug 13, 2009)

Omega, Handwritten and Espresso. ^_^


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 1, 2009)

Woodwinked, Tempting and Romp.


----------



## Viviana (Mar 17, 2010)

Showstopper, Espresso, Mulch


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 17, 2010)

Handwritten, Bronze and Soft Brown.


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 20, 2010)

Only three? This is hard! Umm... Copperplate (greyish brown/taupe but I guess it counts?), Brun, Satin Taupe. From lighter ones Omega, Kid, Go. I would love to list more!


----------



## portrait_artist (Mar 20, 2010)

No love for Warming Trend?! 

I've gotta go with Warming Trend, Copperplate, and Folie.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 20, 2010)

Beauty Burst
Embark
A Little Folie


----------



## thiscarmen (Mar 20, 2010)

Mulch, Patina (I'm sure that counts as a brown), and Handwritten.


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 21, 2010)

MAC e/s: Soba (everyday lid color), Creole Beauty (newest favorite), Coquette (perfect match for my eyebrows)

MAC pigments: Tea Time, Rich Life, Cocomotion

Others: Rapture by Smashbox (amazing dark brown, the texture is divine), 04 Flexi Brown by Bourjois (from the "ombre stretch" eyeshadow release), Cocoa Puff by Too Faced (from the "Natural Eye Kit" and "Natural Eye Shadow Duo")

Sorry I couldn't stick to just three - I love browns too much


----------



## obscuria (Mar 21, 2010)

Soft brown, Cork, and Woodwinked!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_I am looking for a really velvety matte deep dark chocolate brown...almost black, but still obviously in the brown family. Does anyone know what e/s (any brand) might fit the bill?_

 
handwritten

my 3 fave browns:

patina, mulch, handwritten, soft brown, folie

i know...more than three...shhh...


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 22, 2010)

soft brown, cork, espresso, mulch


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 23, 2010)

Handwritten, concrete, mystery


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_I am looking for a really velvety matte deep dark chocolate brown...almost black, but still obviously in the brown family. Does anyone know what e/s (any brand) might fit the bill?_

 

Have you tried Mac's showstopper? Its a matte blaackened brown.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 23, 2010)

bronze, soba (everyday lid color), cork, and handwritten


----------



## Jackie O (Mar 24, 2010)

girl this is TOUGH! but I narrowed this down into crease colors which every woman should own in their kits!

Bamboo -for fair-toned women
Wedge - for medium-toned women, also known as a great brow color for blondes
Texture and/or Saddle - deeper-toned women


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 24, 2010)

My must haves-
Matte dark brown-Espresso or Too Faced Sexpresso
Chocolate Brown full of gold shimmer-Romp
Light beige sandy brown full of shimmer-All That Glitters
I also love NARS Casino and Laguna bronzers as shadow and Too Faced's Sun Bunny has a light brown and a rich suntan shade that also makes a really sexy brown shadow!


----------



## BandAid209 (Apr 1, 2010)

handwritten, espresso, tempting


----------



## aeroerin (Apr 3, 2010)

signed, sealed
woodwinked
coquette (okay, it's more of a putty color, but it's the PERFECT brow color for me!)


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2010)

patina, espresso, handwritten.. not too original, i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i was never into browns and just have the classics


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Apr 6, 2010)

mulch, soba, and satin taupe!  I love charcoal brown, too.


----------



## makeba (Apr 7, 2010)

embark, expresso. The dark brown shadow that is in the Spiced Chocolate quad (cant remember the name) is to dye for. handwritten


----------

